# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Не сошлись темпераментами.

## Irina

*Не сошлись темпераментами? Что делать?*

_Львиная доля разводов и расставаний случается из-за сексуальной несовместимости. Но полная физическая несовместимость - явление не такое уж частое. Куда чаще виновато неправильное поведение партнеров по отношению друг к другу и нежелание "договариваться". Люди нередко предпочитают расстаться, вместо того чтобы откровенно поговорить друг с другом. Как же верно выстраивать взаимоотношения в постели?_

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что несходство темпераментов это ужаснейший ужас. Представить воду и огонь... Можно долго и постоянно объяснять, вести разговоры на тeму как и что... Но это может надоесть в конечном счёте. Поэтому лучше присмотреться друг к другу в гражданском браке. Кстати, можно и не разглядеть это несходство за один-два, десять раз))) Моя знакомая развелась с мужем по этой причине.

----------


## HARON

Бывает, что вода и огонь дополняют друг друга!

----------


## Irina

Мне кажется люди просто стесняются объяснить партнёру что им нравится, а что нет. От невысказанности появляется раздражение и как следствие отсутствие желания заниматься сексом с данным партнёром вообще.

----------


## HARON

> Мне кажется люди просто стесняются объяснить партнёру что им нравится, а что нет. От невысказанности появляется раздражение и как следствие отсутствие желания заниматься сексом с данным партнёром вообще.


Это верно! В сексе приемлемо ВСЁ! Лишь бы это было приятно обоим партнёрам!

----------


## Irina

> В сексе приемлемо ВСЁ! Лишь бы это было приятно обоим партнёрам!


Это понятно, но как правильно объяснить чего ты хочешь, что тебе нравится, а что нет?

----------

